# spanish jig rig



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Someone tell me how to tie the straw and gold hook jig rigs i have seen used for spanish macks. what size hook do i use.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

Thisis not an easy thing to actually put into words. I'll address the hook issue...use a size 3 or 4 gold hook for your rig. Of course put the coffee straw on before you tie your rig(I'm not insulting your intelligence...I have infact forgot the straw..which sometimes doesn't matter anyway).

I tie 7-10 hoops with hooks on my liter. I use 40-50 lbs. test for this...stay away from braided line!!! Anyway here is a link to a type of spanish rig.. http://www.sportfishingmag.com/article.jsp?ID=21378&typeID=334&categoryID=340

However, this rig has the hooks tied directly into the line. Most of us prefer a hoop effect so that the hooks have a chance to moved around in the water while being jigged. Keep in mind the hoops do not need to be too long for they may get tangled in the hook above or below(this will take time to learn the proper size and spacing between hooks/hoops...you'll learn to eyeball it)

http://www.marinews.com/fishing/Knots & Rigging/fk_droploo.htm

The above is a drop loop. I'm not sure if this is what you call a "spanish rig" loop...but it is pretty close. What this does not show you is to thread your hook first then tie the loop....

I make sure to run my hook through the loop 3 times(making a figure 8 near my thumb/hand....this enables me to push the knot together..at the same time giving me enough slack to push the knot where I want it to be. 

I sure do wish I had a webcam so that I could show you how to tie it. Trust me...once you get it...you will never forget. It takes a few times to practice the art. If you know what a homeade spanish rig looks like...then you may be okay with the links that I gave you. 

Now, raid Hardees for the red straws(with a white stripe)then head to your local corner store and buy a cup of coffee...raid them of their white straws with a red stripe. 


btw...if you are just starting to learn...go ahead and buy yourself a 15' pole. They are not that expensive and will break down into three sections.

Where are you planning on jigging at?? I may see you there.....


Ty....


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

usually go down to garden city pier. should be down week of the 4th


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

I'm doubting that I'll make the short hike to Myrtle the week of the 4th(I would kill to be down there though). I like Garden City pier as well, hook up with someone who is jigging to ask how they tie their rigs. You can also purchase rigs from the bait shop or at wal-mart(however, making them yourself is cheeper).


Good luck!!! Let me know how it turns out!!!


Ty


----------



## hokieleedo (Feb 3, 2004)

i usually just buy the jigs already made. they come in a small plastic bag and they are called mackeral trees. i will be down at garden city pier the week of july 17-24,,,,,so maybe i will see some of you there!


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

hokieleedo said:


> i usually just buy the jigs already made. they come in a small plastic bag and they are called mackeral trees. i will be down at garden city pier the week of july 17-24,,,,,so maybe i will see some of you there!


 YEA i saw em in the bait shop. i like to learn to tie my own stuff, gives me my feeshin fix during the frozen months.


----------



## rijanssonrijansson (Jun 8, 2003)

Just got back from Garden City last Saturday. The Spanish were hitting hard on Wed & Thursday. If you can help it try not to buy the Spanish rigs at the peir. If you do...check all the knots well! There are quite a few locals that jig for spanish in the morning. There all great bunch Guys and gals. If you ask one of them they will probably Tell how to tie and what to use. Listen to them...I did and caught my first spanish a week ago today. And if you hook one....get it outta the water before the sharks get it. If your slow........you just made a shark real happy.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I like to use a size 1 aberdeen gold hook, and sue dropper loops. I also like to put a diamond jig on the bottom instead of a just a weight, I've caught more spanish on the jig than the hooks


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

When you go down to garden city get the guys doen there to teach you or come by cherry grove and we will be more than happy to teach you.


----------

